# can i show a highaland in....



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think you can as it isn't a cob but you could probably show him/her in the Other breed classes


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

No you can't. Or, you could try, but you would pull in last and the judge would tell you that you're in the wrong class. Try either specific Highland pony classes, or if they don;t have those in your local shows, then try Mountain and Moorland classes. Also small ride and drive classes.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with he mountain and moorland class, though I think you could do open risen class, working hunter and show jumping ect


----------

